# Hi



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That is all.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hi
inappropriate


:biggrin: you know Im just havin fun with you :cheers:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ah man...that pic was begging for it!!!

For everyone who missed it...take a wild guess what I added to the pic


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You're just jealous. Did you add a hot dog or something next to my mouth? I like hot dogs.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:laugh:

giordun is that you in the pic? Do you really have 3 Peja jerseys? Those are a nice choice of shoes to pair with those jerseys.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Tell me you have a Peja Fathead on your wall, to go with all those jerseys.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If you look closely all 3 are signed. So are the shoes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Didn't know you were such a big Peja fan.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I got them for free.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> I got them for free.


Do tell. Please share your secret. Did you win them or something?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm friends with Peja.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Do tell. Please share your secret. *Did you win them or something*?


he's dont things no asian minor should ever do...

refer to darizzles second post


----------

